# 2.0T Oil leak... dammit



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

Alright, so I just got the car back from the dealer, after they replaced the intake manifold at 49.8K miles. 

Today I hit 50K, so I was getting ready to do some maintenance... I finally ramped up the car, get underneath... see a bunch of oil scattered underneath the car. oil pan looks alright, plug looks good too, where could it come from? 

Did my thing, changed the oil, changed the transmission fluid too, and drove it around for 3 minutes. Came back, getting ready to do a brake flush on it, and I finally find the source

Here is what I could see: 










and this is the source. Its right behind the engine, where the intake meets whatever is there: SO, what is leaking here? Ill take it tomorrow to the dealer, in the AM, but I don't want to be chasing ghosts here... 










also, 

is this normal amount of shavings to have in your oil? This is what my drain plug had stuck to it.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

damn...hopefully it gets resolved; looks like maybe the oil was overfilled or spilled some?

Did you notice any oil decrement on the dipstick?


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

yea, last week I checked my oil, and dipstick didn't even had a mark on it. I had to add about half quart so it can barely get to the MIN mark.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Based on the pic of topside of the engine, It might be leaking from the rear of the valve-cover gasket, or "normal" oil seepage from the rear PCV pipe that feeds into the turbo inlet pipe.

But, based on the pic of the bottom of the engine, by the subframe, it looks like the oil leak is further to the right from the location of the turbo inlet pipe. The oil on the subframe is right behind where the engine and transmission meet, which might indicate a leaking rear crankshaft seal. ($$$$$$$$$)

The small amount of metal debris on your magnetic oil drain plug looks about normal.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

i went to the dealer this morning, caught the one sunday a month they are open for service.... 

turns out the oil drain plug was at fault. I bought the ECS magnetic one, and that was to blame. They took me out back, and I could see it a lot clearer now. had to spend 60 bucks for them to drain and refill. I'll keep an eye out for it some more though, in case it was something else. 

and thanks for the PCV valve tip.. dealer told me the same as well.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

What specifically was blamed on the magnetic drain plug? 
If the drain plug was the blame, that's something should be addressed toward ECS. Interesting...


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

mango_springroll said:


> What specifically was blamed on the magnetic drain plug?
> If the drain plug was the blame, that's something should be addressed toward ECS. Interesting...


i don't know, the tech said it could be the washer, but I just put in a brand new washer, so instead he said the screw could be one time use only. I'll be e-mailing ECS tuning tomorrow, to ask about it. the odd thing is though, looks like the plug was the reason why i lost about a quart of oil last time too.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Lucian1988 said:


> i don't know, the tech said it could be the washer, but I just put in a brand new washer, so instead he said the screw could be one time use only. I'll be e-mailing ECS tuning tomorrow, to ask about it. the odd thing is though, looks like the plug was the reason why i lost about a quart of oil last time too.


Was it first time you installed ECS magnetic plug?
I installed Metalnerd magnetic plug on my last oil change. I will need to keep closer look at it


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

I just dont understand this.can someone reexplain?oil on the intake and fault its a drain plug which js completely in the bottom of the car???. What m i misunderstanding here


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

OEMplusCC said:


> Was it first time you installed ECS magnetic plug?
> I installed Metalnerd magnetic plug on my last oil change. I will need to keep closer look at it


at 40K i installed the plug, and I noticed the leak at 50K, but its been happening for a while. 



talja10 said:


> I just dont understand this.can someone reexplain?oil on the intake and fault its a drain plug which js completely in the bottom of the car???. What m i misunderstanding here


no.. theres oil on the intake, because of the PCV valve looks like. thats unrelated to the drain plug.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

God im like what everyone is saying? got it make sense now


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

PM replied, please check your inbox!


Andy


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

so, just to follow up on this, ECS Tuning were courteous and contacted me, and will send me a replacement, even though the dealer kept the plug. I'll give it another shot when my next oil change comes, sometime in the summer. 

:thumbup: to ECS Tuning! great company!


----------

